# bueno, vaca (pronunciation - b, v)



## gddrew

GMS said in another thread:



> We also have troubles with B and V because we pronounce them in the same way so we usually say: "B de bueno" or "B larga" and "V de vaca" or "V corta".



Is this true in all Spanish-speaking countries? I ask because sometimes I think I hear a difference, depending on the speaker. An American of Cuban descent recently corrected me when I pronounced _viniste_ as _biniste_, saying I should pronounce the V as the v in the English _victory_.

Un saludo,
Greg


----------



## Drake

Strictly speaking the V should be pronounced with a sound between a "B" and an "F" (like in French). The point is, in Spain nobody speaks like this and the most part of the people don't even know that. So, the sound of B and V is considered the same. However, I don't know if it is true for other countries. 
By the way, in Spain we call them “Be” and “Uve” or “be alta” and “be baja”. I’ve never heard “be larga” before.

Bye!


----------



## Pablete

Hey Drake, I found you in another thread! That´s great, someone could think we like to discuss about languages.

I agree with you than v should be pronounced lip with teeth. However, quite recently, RAE said b and v must be pronounced the same. Probably in some years time they will say the opposite.


----------



## lauranazario

Drake said:
			
		

> Strictly speaking the V should be pronounced with a sound between a "B" and an "F" (like in French). The point is, in Spain nobody speaks like this and the most part of the people don't even know that. So, the sound of B and V is considered the same. However, I don't know if it is true for other countries.
> By the way, in Spain we call them “Be” and “Uve” or “be alta” and “be baja”. I’ve never heard “be larga” before.
> 
> Bye!



V = Uve
B = Bé  (o bé labial).


----------



## Maeron

In Mexico, they are called "_v chica_" and "_b grande_". The explanation I have been given is that in "correct" Spanish, "b" and "v" are indistinguishable, and the pronunciation depends on where they fall in the word, not on whether the letter is a "b" or a "v". 

However in some periods and in some countries, a sort of "hypercorrection" was in force, and students were taught that a "b" should be pronounced different than a "v". Maybe someone who has direct experience of this can tell us in which countries (besides Cuba) this took place.


----------



## Drake

lauranazario said:
			
		

> V = Uve
> B = Bé  (o bé labial).



Hola Laura, 
siento decirte que Be se escribe sin tilde. Aunque es aguda y acaba en vocal, es un monosílabo y como tal, a menos que exista otro que se escriba igual pero tenga diferente significado, no lleva tilde. 
Mas / Más
Se / sé
el / él
...

Un saludo


----------



## Lala

In Argentina, both B and V are pronounced as the English "B", though some kind of difference is thought to children in primary school when they first learn the ABC...
Anyway, one of the main spelling mistakes is the confusion of B ("B" larga) and V ("ve" corta) since their phonetic difference is generally unnoticed


----------



## Artrella

Lala said:
			
		

> In Argentina, both B and V are pronounced as the English "B", though some kind of difference is thought to children in primary school when they first learn the ABC...
> Anyway, one of the main spelling mistakes is the confusion of B ("B" larga) and V ("ve" corta) since their phonetic difference is generally unnoticed




Lala, when I was in primary (centuries ago) we were taught- and obliged to pronounce in that way- "B" labio labial and "V" labio dental.  Es como en fonética que te enseñan los places of articulation, eg: Bilabial, Dental, Palato-Alveolar, Velar, etc.
Nowadays they don't teach that difference and they say B=V (which in my opinion is wrong). What you say about the spelling mistakes would be solved by differentiating the pronunciation.  The same happens with us, Argentinians, with the S,C and Z.  Spaniards don't have that problem, no?
Art


----------



## Lala

Artrella said:
			
		

> Lala, when I was in primary (centuries ago) we were taught- and obliged to pronounce in that way- "B" labio labial and "V" labio dental.  Art



Yes, I know many years ago that was a "phonetic rule" to follow...

I agree that many spelling problems could be avoided by changing phonetic rules (from the very beginning, from the time a baby learns to speak)  There are so many problems in learning and understanding (which go far beyond the B and V confusion) that arise from the way that many people learn to speak.  But that is a different thread  ...

Saludos!!


----------



## Nienna

En Chile le decimos "b larga" pero sólo hacemos la diferencia al escribir... sólo usamos la /v/ (uve) cuando hablamos


----------



## Nienna

creo ke no kedo claro ... jajajjajaj pero al escribir usamos b y v pero al pronunciar palabras con b o v solo utilizamos /v/ aunke se escriba con b


----------



## el_novato

Hello:

In México you can say:

Ve de vaca y Be de burro
Be grande y Ve chica
B y u-Ve.

The formal names are:

B labial

V labiodental:
Debe de  pronunciarse presionando labios contra dientes, por eso se le dice labiodental y no solo * labial como la B.  


*
Labial. A. Lippenlaut, Gerundetlaut; F. Arrondi. 1.- Consonantes labiales. Se da este nombre, con escasa presición, a las bilabiales y labiodentales

Labiodental. A. Lippenzahnlaut. Articulación cuyos órganos activo y pasivo son, respectivamente, el labio inferior y el borde de los incisivos superiores

*But nowadays*, it is common to listen both letters with the same sound. Similar situations are c, s, z, y, i, etc

http://www.conaculta.gob.mx/saladeprensa/2002/25mar/lengua.htm


If you want to "read something" about the differences between letters, you may visit these pages:

http://www.esperantomex.org/contexto/votos.html

http://www.elsoldesanluis.com.mx/elsoldesanluis/040229/nac_int/7nac_int.asp


----------



## Beregond

In spanish, B (be) and V (uve) should have the same sound, althought children are teached at school to pronounce them different at school because is useful for learning orthography.

But the "Diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua Espa/ola" is clear:
v.
1. f. Vigésima quinta letra del abecedario espa/ol, y vigésima segunda del orden latino internacional, que representa un fonema consonántico labial y sonoro, el mismo que la _b_ en todos los países de lengua espa/ola. Su nombre es _uve, ve, ve baja_ o _ve corta._


----------



## jmx

gddrew said:
			
		

> Is this true in all Spanish-speaking countries?


I've had some fairly heated discussions about this issue, for example this one in the French-Spanish Forum (The most significant part is in Spanish) :

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=15025

The key point, that was confirmed in that thread, is that no native Spanish speaker does the distinction *spontaneously*, some do it but only because they have been taught so in school. But then, if you monitor their speech, you'll see that they are not consistent and often "forget" to pronounce the v's as labiodental, the quicker and more relaxed they speak, the more likely they don't make any difference.

A different thing is that the single *phoneme* represented in writing by b and v corresponds to 2 different *sounds*, one oclusive and one fricative, depending on wether they are between vowels or not.


----------



## MadGato

Hola:
     La lengua no nace tal cual lo conocemos hoy, sino que es una evolución de sonidos y grafías, que en un momento dado y de forma centralizada se intenta unificar.
    En este sentido la Real Academia Española de la lengua dice que en el castellano actualmente existen dos letras distintas que son la b (léase b) y v (léase uve), pero que fonológicamente tienen el mismo sonido.
    Por tanto, en el castellano de España, la gramática defiende que no hay distinciones fonéticas entre dichas letras.
    Otra cosa es que por herencia, no olvidemos que el lenguaje se aprende básicamente oyendo, en según que zonas se pronuncien igual o se les haga diferencia. Esas pequeñas diferencias en la pronunciación de las letras hacen que existan los acentos típicos de cada zona.
    Si algún día llegara a extenderse mucho la diferencia de pronunciación, pues la RAE tendría que cambiar su criterio y acoger la nueva norma.
    Nunca olvidemos que la RAE no está para imponer formas de hablar o escribir, sino para normalizar lo que los ciudadanos en su diario proceder van convirtiendo en norma común de uso.
     Saludos.


----------



## quinella66

This is always a fun one.  At my previous job, as software engineer, I used to give computer (Unix) commands over the phone and spell them out to Spanish speakers since they were cryptic abbreviated English words (for instance, "password" is "passwd", etc.).  Usually I would say "b de boca" and "v de vaca" though "b grande" and "v chica" were also common.  I also remember being told in Spanish class that the "v" was "uve" but in my experience, mostly in South America, I usually used "v de vaca" to distinguish it.  I pronounce them the same.


----------



## Calario

El porblema de distinguir la B de la V es que se puede llegar a confundir la V con la F; imaginad ¿has dicho "vaca" animal o "faca" arma? ¿O "vocal" de letra o "focal" de foco? La fonética del castellano ha evolucionado simplificándose (como ha ocurrido con la h aspirada, que ya no existe, salvo marginalmente en algnas zonas), pero la escritura mantiene la variedad... ¿esto es bueno, malo?


----------



## typistemilio

Calario said:
			
		

> La fonética del castellano ha evolucionado simplificándose (como ha ocurrido con la h aspirada, que ya no existe, salvo marginalmente en algnas zonas), pero la escritura mantiene la variedad... ¿esto es bueno, malo?



Depende... ¿De qué depende?... De según como se mire, todo depende.

Ya bien decían los romanos: "Beati hispani, quibus bibere vivere est." (Benditos los hispanos, para quienes vivir es beber, nótese el juego de palabras)

¡Saludillos!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

b y v se pronuncian igual. Creo que sería deseable que con el tiempo el alfabeto español se ajustase más aún a la fonética. Podría empezarse desterrando la hache del alfabeto...


----------



## Daddy

Hello everyone,

I have gone back and forth in discussing this problem with students and in teaching phonetics. I have had native Spanish speakers in class who argue that they should be pronounced differently, but then I hear them pronounce them the same part of the time. Or I have heard people pronounce them the same, and then in very emphatic speech pronounce them differently.

I was just going over the spelling problem from a historical viewpoint and it is quite obvious that several centuries ago /b/ and /v/ had completely merged in some areas, and that not until considerably later was the spelling of this (or these) phoneme(s) changed back to their historically original spelling in Latin in most, but not all cases. Just think of the verb "haber" which was most often spelled as "aver" in medieval times. Or take "basura" which in latin was "versura". 

In Latin, "v" represented /w/, not /v/, though it obviously evolved into /v/ in much of the Romance world. But in Spain it seems to have not evolved immediately (if at all) into a labio-dental. Or perhpas the two were in competition at some historical moment, and continue to do so dialectally. I recall that when I was in Honduras several years ago, I heard alternations between the sounds * (bilabial stop) and [v] (labio-dental fricative, though a bilabial fricative is the pan-hispanic norm), but not along the lines of "b" and "v". So, "Vamos" as [bamos], but "está bien" as [está vien]. It is obvious, whatever the case, that at some point the norm came to be purely bilabial pronunciations, both stops and fricatives. 

A similar case can be made for /f/, which in some rural dialects is bilabial, though the pan-hispanic norm is labio-dental. At some historical moment it could be argued that the Spanish norm for /f/ was instead bilabial, which lead to its aspiration and loss at the beginning of words. In many rural dialects one can still find aspirated /f/ pronounced as , such as [huimos] for [fuimos]. 

What is likely is that in the midst of all this competition between bilabial and labio-dental pronunciations, the schools have stepped in and attempted to impose a norm taken from the orthography, which itself was not well motivated historically. 

So the struggle continues, as well as such fascinating debates as this one.

Cheers. *


----------



## Calario

Con la globalización estamos contínuamente adoptando palabras extranjeras, junot con us pronunciación, lo que provoca que al escribirlas la fonética se complique cada vez más, un ejemplo curiosos, aquí escribimos "Estas navidades me voy a comprar la play station", y la forma en que lo pronunciamos, ni siquiera es posible escribirla en castellano, y - además - la pronuciación de "play station" es parecida, pero diferente a la forma en la que la pronunciaria un inglés... ¿vamos a necesitar nuevas normas para la fonética?
Esta problemática complica mucho los sistemas de síntesis y reconocimiento de voz, que cada vez tienen más excepciones que reglas, porque hay que registrar la pronunciación de palabras completas.
Otro caso muy peculiar: hay un entrenador de fútbol en España que es holandés, se llama Rijkaard y lo pronunciamos "reigcard", vamos ¡nada que ver con la pronunciación real!


----------



## Galianne

> Originally Posted by *Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo*
> b y v se pronuncian igual. Creo que sería deseable que con el tiempo el alfabeto español se ajustase más aún a la fonética. Podría empezarse desterrando la hache del alfabeto...


 Completamente de acuerdo. No sabes la cantidad de problemas que me ha dado la *h* en mi nombre.

Creo que si se diferencia o no la pronunciación de la *B* y la *V *depende del origen del hablante, del acento, talvés de si la persona tiene algún problema del habla. 
En mi país ambas letras se pronuncian de igual forma. Yo particularmente al escribir me ayudo de las reglas de ortografía. No hay de otra.

Hasta pronto.


----------



## Yael

Yo creo que no existe ninguna diferencia fonética, inclusive teniendo en cuenta que a veces la hacemos, aunque sin prestar atención a la ortografía. Mi padre y muchas personas que conozco tienen problemas en reconocer la diferencia entre los dos sonidos, por ejemplo al hablar e inglés. Un diálogo típico sería algo así como:
A:"¿Cómo se dice terciopelo en inglés?"
B: "velvet"
A:"¿belbet?"
B: "no, velvet"
A: "¿y yo que dije?"
B: "belbet"
A: "¿cuál es la diferencia?"
B:"es velvet, con v corta"
Este tipo de aclaraciones las tengo que dar demasiado seguido como para considerar que existe una diferencia fonética entre b y v en español


----------



## beaconb

¡¡Hola amiguitos!! No os compliqueis tanto la vida, en España no hay ninguna diferencia entre la pronunciación de la "v" y de la "b". Se pronuncian exactamente igual y se distingue entre una y otra por la  ortografía de la palabra en cuestión. ¡Ah! y se dice "be" y "uve", nada de "be larga", "b corta" o cosas parecidas. Un saludo a todos desde España


----------



## supercrom

lauranazario said:
			
		

> V = Uve
> B = Be  (o be labial).


 Hola Laura, dice Vd. que una es "uve" (V) y la otra es "be" (B), estoy de acuerdo con ello. Mas mi pregunta acerca de "be labial" sería: Si una es "be labial", ¿acaso la otra es "be no labial"?

Considero errónea esa denominación porque AMBAS son labiales (producidas con los labios).

Saludos

*Supercrom*


----------



## Mexican in NJ

supercrom said:


> Hola Laura, dice Vd. que una es "uve" (V) y la otra es "be" (B), estoy de acuerdo con ello. Mas mi pregunta acerca de "be labial" sería: Si una es "be labial", ¿acaso la otra es "be no labial"?
> 
> Considero errónea esa denominación porque AMBAS son labiales (producidas con los labios).
> 
> Saludos
> 
> *Supercrom*



I grew up in Mexico. I am 40 yrs old now. But when I attended school up to University level, I was thought that *b* and* v *had different sounds. The letter *b* was then called "b labial" and the letter *v* was called "v labiodental". Therefore the v was pronouced by putting your lower lip against your top teeth. I do not know if this still true. 

Up to 6th grade we used to conjugate verbs with "vosotros" and then we were told (towards the end of that year) not to use that anymore and use "ustedes" instead.

Spanish, like any other language, are always evolving.


----------



## Yael

Mexican in NJ said:


> I grew up in Mexico. I am 40 yrs old now. But when I attended school up to University level, I was thought that *b* and* v *had different sounds. The letter *b* was then called "b labial" and the letter *v* was called "v labiodental". Therefore the v was pronouced by putting your lower lip against your top teeth. I do not know if this still true.
> 
> Up to 6th grade we used to conjugate verbs with "vosotros" and then we were told (towards the end of that year) not to use that anymore and use "ustedes" instead.
> 
> Spanish, like any other language, are always evolving.



Eso tiene que ver con que la idea acerca de la gramática de un idioma va cambiando. Antes solía pensarse que la función de un gramático era dictar reglas que los demás debían seguir, basadas en la manera "correcta" de hablar en idioma, que se encontraría por ejemplo en libros en lugar de revistas, etc
Hoy en día se considera que la gramática debe ser descriptiva más que prescriptiva. Es decir, debe simplemente informar acerca de como habla la gente, no indicar como debe hablar. Es por ello que antes se enseñaba a los niños en Latinoamérica a usar vosotros, a pesar de que nadie lo dice. Se lo consideraba la manera "correcta" de hablar. Y es lo mismo con b y v. Nadie en el idioma castellano hace una diferencia entre el sonido de la b y la v, pero antes se consideraba "correcto" tomarlas como dos sonidos distintos. Eso es todo.
Para comprobar que esto es cierto, basta tratar de encontrar dos palabras en castellano que difieran solo por la b o v en su "pronunciación". Estoy segura que existen, pero deben ser muy pocas porque no se me ocurre ninguna, mientras que en inglés, que sí hay una diferencia, me resulta mucho más facil encontrarlas (vest-best, boat-vote (lo que importa es la pronunciación no la ortografía))


----------



## alexacohen

> Creo que sería deseable que con el tiempo el alfabeto español se ajustase más aún a la fonética. Podría empezarse desterrando la hache del alfabeto...


 
Sí, pero, ¿A qué fonética? Porque entonces, no habría un español. Habría diecisiete mil... según la región en donde se hablase. Y si no, míra este ejemplo:


> creo ke no kedo claro


Alexa


----------



## lazarus1907

Drake said:


> Hol*a L*aura*,*
> * s*iento decirte que *B*e se escribe sin tilde.


Siento decirte que después de 'Hola', y antes de Laura, se usa una coma. Por otro lado, después del saludo se usan los dos puntos, y en la línea siguiente se comienza con mayúscula. El nombre de la letra be no se escribe con mayúscula.



Drake said:


> Strictly speaking the V should be pronounced with a sound between a "B" and an "F" (like in French).


En catalán no sé, pero en español no:



> *3.* No existe en español diferencia alguna en la pronunciación de las letras _b_ y _v_. Las dos representan hoy el sonido bilabial sonoro /b/. La ortografía española mantuvo por tradición ambas letras, que en latín representaban sonidos distintos. En el español medieval hay abundantes muestras de confusión entre una y otra grafía, prueba de su confluencia progresiva en la representación indistinta del mismo sonido, confluencia que era ya general en el siglo xvi. La pronunciación de la _v_ *como labiodental no ha existido nunca en español*, y solo se da de forma espontánea en hablantes valencianos o mallorquines y en los de algunas zonas del sur de *Cataluña*, cuando hablan castellano, por influencia de su lengua regional.
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_


----------



## JB

supercrom said:


> Hola Laura, dice Vd. que una es "uve" (V) y la otra es "be" (B), estoy de acuerdo con ello. Mas mi pregunta acerca de "be labial" sería: Si una es "be labial", ¿acaso la otra es "be no labial"?
> *Considero errónea esa denominación porque AMBAS son labiales* (producidas con los labios).


 
I am going to write in English, since the original question is from New Jersey.  

1.  I don't have the best eyes, but I did not notice anyone mentioning that--even if B and V are the same--the actual pronunciation (how I actually hear Latinos speak, no matter what the books say) varies depending on whether the letter comes at the beginning of the word, in the middle, or after certain letters.  (Actually "word" is not correct.  I should say "breath group", as in Spanish and all languages we speak in groups of sounds, so that without any conscious attention to it, sounds change depending on the sounds that come before or after them.)  

2.  Re "bilabial" vs. "labiodental", in English there is a most definite difference, and while the distinction is somewhat arbitrary, I see that even with Spanish speakers, for an initial B/V (e.g. Burro, Vaca" the sound is close to an American "B".  Although even with that sound, Americans (generalizing) tend to press the lips together hard, while Spanish speakers do not.  In fact, sometimes the lips just approch each other, and barely make contact, and sometimes only get close, so that "bueno" can sound (to a foreigner) almost like "ueno."   

3.  Re "labiodental", while I understand your point, in fact, when the B/V appears in the middle of a word (breath group), it is more like an American "V", so that "cabra" sounds more like "cavra".  The bottom lip does not touch the upper one, or even approach it, but moves toward the front teeth.  In English it would make firm contact.  In Spanish it just moves in that direction.  Same for "habla", "cavar", etc.  So it is useful label, at least for accent training, even if not 100% accurate.  (ALL labels are somewhat arbitrary, ¿no?.)

4.  Lastly, when I am trying to teach a gringo how to _pronounce_ Spanish like a native, I explain the above, and add "pretend like you are drunk, or just came from the dentist and the novocaine hasn't worn off yet.

Finally, lastly, I would say to Miss New Jersey ) ), if I have not already wated your time with information you already knew, thnk about "sounds" as not necessarily being the same as letters.  In English, we can "impossible" because the "imp" combination flows more naturally in the mouth,  and "inconceivable" because the "inc" combination works better (vs. inp or imc), even though both are variations of the same prefix meaning "not."  Similar issues apply to the B/V pronunciation.  Try pronouncing "embarasada" with an American "v" sound, you will find it difficult, and will naturally go towards a "b" sound, even though it is in the middle of a word.  (There are other "rules" in the grammar books; you can look them up, or start a separate thread.)

My apologizes for writing the longest thread I ever have.  I hope it was of interest and benefit to some foreros.  And I apologize in advance for any typos.


----------



## roxcyn

There's a lot on this subject on the forum, just search about it, one site that I recommend highly would be...

http://www.uiowa.edu/~acadtech/phonetics/

Click on Launch Spanish Library

Click on Oculsivas, see * examples

Click on Espirantes, click on B

Enjoy!*


----------



## roxcyn

Jbruce, refer to the site I listed, when a b OR v is between a vowel it is an "espirante," it is the equivalent of making a "b" sound but not touching the lips together.  The V sound as in English is not said in Spanish because a v is voiced while the b sound is not in Spanish. 

For more clarification and how to make the sound with your own mouth, go to the above website that I mentioned.  It shows you how to make it and explains what you are doing with your mouth.  

I wish you the best.


----------



## EmmyD49

El Novato :

Hola! Estoy haciendo un ensayo que se trate del tema de la pronunciacion de b y v.  Quiero navegar los sitios de web que ud. dio en su "post", pero no funcionan. 
Me puede ayudar encontrar los sitios? No se que onda. 

Gracias! 
Emilie


----------



## sniffrat

I met a woman from Lima, Peru. Instead of saying "Boy a trabajar" - she said "Voy a ......" (English pronunciation). Can anyone tell me, is this just a "Peru" thing? I've never heard it anywhere else!


----------



## jmx

sniffrat said:


> I met a woman from Lima, Peru. Instead of saying "Boy a trabajar" - she said "Voy a ......" (English pronunciation). Can anyone tell me, is this just a "Peru" thing? I've never heard it anywhere else!


Many people in Latinamerica and even in Spain firmly believe that a labiodental pronunciation is the "correct" one for 'v' in Spanish. In fact the "Academia de la lengua" defended this position in the past, but not any more. I've noticed that, for at least one country, Chile, most people speak that way. What I'd like to know is :

¿ Do they also pronounce labiodental v's in quick, colloquial speech ?

¿ Are they consistent in pronouncing every v that way, or only some ?

¿ Do they learn this pronunciation as children, in the natural way of listening and mimicking, or rather they are taught it at school ?

For the moment I don't know the answers for these questions.


----------



## lazarus1907

momax said:


> In college, *S*panish was my minor, but I was never taught that there was a difference in the pronounciation of *b* or *v* like there is in english.  My father, who went up to high school in México is the only one who ever said that there was "b labial" y "v dental."  I'd like to know what the members think.


Both b and v are pronounced the same in standard Spanish: bi-labial. The dental pronounciation of the "v" is believed to be correct due to the influence of foreign languages like English or French, but it is rejected by grammarians (and most educated people), and Spanish speakers don't use it in natural speech (unless they are making a conscious effort to mispronounce it as a dental).

There is no dental sound for the v. In Spanish only the consontants d, t and f are dental (it touches the lips and the teeth). The z is inter-dental, but only in Spain. The m and the s can be slightly dental uncer certain circumstances.


----------



## Anchel

Honesty, I have never know the different pronounciation of both letters. I pronounce both as the same and I can't find any difference when I am listening to other people (spanish people). But I know that there are a difference (in theory) and maybe others can help us to understand it. In addition, I would like to know the difference in english.


----------



## raulalgri

Drake said:


> Strictly speaking the V should be pronounced with a sound between a "B" and an "F" (like in French). The point is, in Spain nobody speaks like this and the most part of the people don't even know that. So, the sound of B and V is considered the same. However, I don't know if it is true for other countries.
> By the way, in Spain we call them “Be” and “Uve” or “be alta” and “be baja”. I’ve never heard “be larga” before.
> 
> Bye!



Aquí en el Perú las llamamos "be grande" y "ve chica", popularmente hablando, así como "be de burro (o de bueno)" y "ve de vaca". Unos pocos les dicen "be larga" y "ve corta". Normalmente no se escucha que las llamen “be alta” y “be baja”. Pero todos las reconocemos más o menos "oficialmente" como "be" y "uve". También las siguen reconociendo como "be labial" y "ve dentilabial", al menos algunos antiguos como yo, y me parece que muchos (de los que hay en esos lugares) en cierto(s) lugar(es) del país, donde aún siguen diferenciando los sonidos entre las dos consonantes y donde también diferencian entre los sonidos de la "y" y la "ll". Y ya que menciono esto de la "y" y de la "ll", particularmente yo no diferencio entre los sonidos de estos dos últimos; sin embargo, me da la impresión de que en el Uruguay sí diferencian: escuchen cantar al grupo uruguayo "Los Iracundos", aunque éstos, los uruguayos en general, así como los argentinos, pronuncian la "y" con un sonido muy cercano a la "ch".

Pero, volviendo al tema de la "b" y la "v", los peruanos, como la mayoría de latinoamericanos, generalmente no diferencian los sonidos entre estas dos consonantes, aunque sí las pronuncian en forma diferenciada, como bilabial la "b" cuando va después de "m" y dentilabial la "v" cuando va después de "n", porque, de lo contrario, pronunciarían la "n" como "m" --o la "m" como "n"-- (lo que muchas veces sí sucede, sin embargo); pero el sonido es prácticamente el mismo. Le dan la misma importancia a la pronunciación dentilabial que a la bilabial, es decir, suena prácticamente igual, sin importar si una u otra la usan con la "b" o la "v", salvo algunos.


----------



## siempreaprendiendo

gddrew said:


> GMS said in another thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this true in all Spanish-speaking countries? I ask because sometimes I think I hear a difference, depending on the speaker. An American of Cuban descent recently corrected me when I pronounced _viniste_ as _biniste_, saying I should pronounce the V as the v in the English _victory_.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Greg


 

Don't you guys have that difference between b and v in english???
Here in Spain, or at least in Madrid, there is no difference when pronouncing b and v, but i know that in some other places in Spain and Latinamerican they do..


----------



## zumac

Yael said:


> .....
> Para comprobar que esto es cierto, basta tratar de encontrar dos palabras en castellano que difieran solo por la b o v en su "pronunciación". Estoy segura que existen, pero deben ser muy pocas porque no se me ocurre ninguna ...


Entre estas están:
bota y vota, también boto y voto
baso y vaso
baca y vaca
etc.

Saludos.


----------



## luisinkc

*v*. *1.* Vigesimoquinta letra del abecedario español y vigesimosegunda del orden latino internacional. Su nombre es femenino: _la uve_. En América recibe también los nombres de _ve, ve baja, ve corta_ o _ve chica;_su plural es _uves_ o _ves_. La denominación más recomendable es _uve,_ pues permite distinguir claramente el nombre de esta letra del de la letra _b_.

*2.* Representa el sonido consonántico bilabial sonoro /b/, sonido que también representa la letra _b_ (→ b) y, en ocasiones, la _w_ (→ w, 2a).

*3.* No existe en español diferencia alguna en la pronunciación de las letras _b_ y _v_. Las dos representan hoy el sonido bilabial sonoro /b/. La ortografía española mantuvo por tradición ambas letras, que en latín representaban sonidos distintos. En el español medieval hay abundantes muestras de confusión entre una y otra grafía, prueba de su confluencia progresiva en la representación indistinta del mismo sonido, confluencia que era ya general en el siglo xvi. La pronunciación de la _v_ como labiodental no ha existido nunca en español, y solo se da de forma espontánea en hablantes valencianos o mallorquines y en los de algunas zonas del sur de Cataluña, cuando hablan castellano, por influencia de su lengua regional. También se da espontáneamente en algunos puntos de América por influjo de las lenguas amerindias. En el resto de los casos, es un error que cometen algunas personas por un equivocado prurito de corrección, basado en recomendaciones del pasado, pues aunque la Academia reconoció ya desde el _Diccionario de Autoridades_ (1726-1739) que «los españoles no hacemos distinción en la pronunciación de estas dos letras», varias ediciones de la _Ortografía_ y de la _Gramática_ académicas de los siglos xviii, xix y principios del xx describieron, e incluso recomendaron, la pronunciación de la _v_ como labiodental. Se creyó entonces conveniente distinguirla de la _b,_ como ocurría en varias de las grandes lenguas europeas, entre ellas el francés y el inglés, de tan notable influjo en esas épocas; pero ya desde la _Gramática_ de 1911 la Academia dejó de recomendar explícitamente esta distinción. En resumen, la pronunciación correcta de la letra _v_en español es idéntica a la de la _b,_ por lo que no existe oralmente ninguna diferencia en nuestro idioma entre palabras como _baca_ y _vaca, bello_ y _vello, acerbo_ y _acervo_.

Fuente/Source: Diccionario panhispánico de dudas  http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=d45ahCOicD6TkHkns8


----------



## Amapolas

luisinkc said:


> *v*. *1.* Vigesimoquinta letra del abecedario español y vigesimosegunda del orden latino internacional. Su nombre es femenino: _la uve_. En América recibe también los nombres de _ve, ve baja, ve corta_ o _ve chica;_su plural es _uves_ o _ves_. La denominación más recomendable es _uve,_ pues permite distinguir claramente el nombre de esta letra del de la letra _b_.
> 
> *2.* Representa el sonido consonántico bilabial sonoro /b/, sonido que también representa la letra _b_ (→ b) y, en ocasiones, la _w_ (→ w, 2a).
> 
> *3.* No existe en español diferencia alguna en la pronunciación de las letras _b_ y _v_. Las dos representan hoy el sonido bilabial sonoro /b/. La ortografía española mantuvo por tradición ambas letras, que en latín representaban sonidos distintos. En el español medieval hay abundantes muestras de confusión entre una y otra grafía, prueba de su confluencia progresiva en la representación indistinta del mismo sonido, confluencia que era ya general en el siglo xvi. La pronunciación de la _v_ como labiodental no ha existido nunca en español, y solo se da de forma espontánea en hablantes valencianos o mallorquines y en los de algunas zonas del sur de Cataluña, cuando hablan castellano, por influencia de su lengua regional. También se da espontáneamente en algunos puntos de América por influjo de las lenguas amerindias. En el resto de los casos, es un error que cometen algunas personas por un equivocado prurito de corrección, basado en recomendaciones del pasado, pues aunque la Academia reconoció ya desde el _Diccionario de Autoridades_ (1726-1739) que «los españoles no hacemos distinción en la pronunciación de estas dos letras», varias ediciones de la _Ortografía_ y de la _Gramática_ académicas de los siglos xviii, xix y principios del xx describieron, e incluso recomendaron, la pronunciación de la _v_ como labiodental. Se creyó entonces conveniente distinguirla de la _b,_ como ocurría en varias de las grandes lenguas europeas, entre ellas el francés y el inglés, de tan notable influjo en esas épocas; pero ya desde la _Gramática_ de 1911 la Academia dejó de recomendar explícitamente esta distinción. En resumen, la pronunciación correcta de la letra _v_en español es idéntica a la de la _b,_ por lo que no existe oralmente ninguna diferencia en nuestro idioma entre palabras como _baca_ y _vaca, bello_ y _vello, acerbo_ y _acervo_.
> 
> Fuente/Source: Diccionario panhispánico de dudas  http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=d45ahCOicD6TkHkns8



Nunca entendí por qué hay tantos hispanohablantes que insisten en que hay diferencia entre B y V cuando ellos mismos no la hacen al hablar, y hasta tienen dificultad en pronunciar el sonido labiodental /v/ cuando aprenden otras lenguas en donde sí se usa, como el inglés o el italiano.

Sí es cierto que hay sonidos alófonos, que incluyen una articulación ¿plosiva se dice en español? dependiendo de los sonidos adyacentes. Por lo tanto, no sonarán igual la V en "una vaca" que en "un vaso". Pero esto es independiente de que sea V o B, ya que el sonido será el mismo para "un vaso" que para "un banco", lo mismo digo para "una vaca" y "una barra". Pero esto ya es otro tema.


----------



## duvija

Por si acaso, en Uruguay no se usa la palabra 'uve'. Seguimos con b de baca y b de burro...


----------



## luisinkc

Amapolas said:


> Nunca entendí por qué hay tantos hispanohablantes que insisten en que hay diferencia entre B y V cuando ellos mismos no la hacen al hablar, y hasta tienen dificultad en pronunciar el sonido labiodental /v/ cuando aprenden otras lenguas en donde sí se usa, como el inglés o el italiano.
> 
> Sí es cierto que hay sonidos alófonos, que incluyen una articulación ¿plosiva se dice en español? dependiendo de los sonidos adyacentes. Por lo tanto, no sonarán igual la V en "una vaca" que en "un vaso". Pero esto es independiente de que sea V o B, ya que el sonido será el mismo para "un vaso" que para "un banco", lo mismo digo para "una vaca" y "una barra". Pero esto ya es otro tema.



Puede ser plosiva o aproximante, pero depende del ámbito fonológico, no la ortografía. O sea, cuando la b/v se encuentra entre dos vocales, se convierte en aproximante, es decir, no hay un cierre total de los labios. Creo que por eso muchos piensan que la consonante labiodental existe en español: detectan el sonido más suave de la aproximante y si saben algo del inglés piensan que tiene algo que ver con la “v” labiodental. La otra posibilidad es que durante la primera mitad del siglo XX, algunas escuelas primarias distinguían entre “b labial” y “v dental” como herramienta pedagógica para enseñar ortografía, pero era eso no más— una manera de enseñar ortografía a los niños y nada más.

Un detalle más: de vez en cuando, se produce una “v” labiodental en ciertas palabras, como “envuelto” por ejemplo. Muchos hablantes, cuando pronuncian la “n”, cierran los labios en anticipación de la “v”, así que la “n” sale como una “m” labiodental, y por supuesto, ahí sale una verdadera “v” también. También en Chile, algunos linguistas han documentado casos de hablantes que usan una “v” labiodental, pero no tiene nada que ver con ortografía: la mayoría del tiempo se les sale una “v” cuando ortográficamente es una “b”.


----------



## TheCrociato91

luisinkc said:


> Un detalle más: de vez en cuando, se produce una “v” labiodental en ciertas palabras, como “envuelto” por ejemplo. Muchos hablantes, cuando pronuncian la “n”, cierran los labios en anticipación de la “v”, así que la “n” sale como una “m” labiodental, y por supuesto, ahí sale una verdadera “v” también.



Eso no me suena. De lo que aprendí, esa "n" se pronuncía sí como una /m/, pero justamente por pronunciarse de esa forma, lo que sigue es una /b/ oclusiva [ b ] pura y dura, y no una aproximante [ β̞ ] (y por tanto tampoco una /v/*). La /v/, de hecho, no se pronuncia con los labios cerrados (mientras que la /b/ bilabial sí se pronuncia con los labios cerrados), con lo cual no le veo mucho sentido a que uno cierre los labios al pronunciar la "m" "en anticipación de la “v"".

* Con esto claramente no pretendo decir que /v/ no exista del todo. Por ejemplo, aquí se dice lo siguiente:


> Es destacable mencionar que hay algunos hispanohablantes que diferencian entre _b_ /b/ y _v_ /v/ aunque no sea normativo para la Real Academia Española y el castellano estándar. Esto es debido al conocimiento de la existencia del sonido /v/ (quizás por conocer otra lengua donde exista tal sonido), sumado a la vacilación del uso correcto de _b_ y _v_ en la ortografía del español. En España sólo se distinguen estos sonidos en la variedad del castellano en territorios catalanófonos, y en el castellano churro, hablado en zonas del interior de la provincia de Valencia; _vaca_ [ˈva̠ka̠] y _baca_ [ˈba̠ka̠]. Tal distinción no es reconocida por la Real Academia Española, ni es realizada por la mayoría de hablantes del español (salvo aquéllos que puedan ser instruidos con esta diferenciación); _vaca_ [ˈba̠ka̠] y _baca_ [ˈba̠ka̠].


----------



## Amapolas

TheCrociato91 said:


> Eso no me suena. De lo que aprendí, esa "n" se pronuncía sí como una /m/, pero justamente por pronunciarse de esa forma, lo que sigue es una /b/ oclusiva [ b ] pura y dura, y no una aproximante [ β̞ ] (y por tanto tampoco una /v/*).


Esa es también mi experiencia. 

Además, cuando he tenido conversaciones sobre este tema, mucha gente me ha dicho que hay diferencia entre B y V, y que ellos pronuncian claramente la V (refiriéndose al sonido labiodental), pero están equivocados: creen que es así, porque la grafía influye en la idea que tienen de cómo pronuncian, pero si los oís hablar no usan jamás el sonido labiodental.


----------



## duvija

Si, el español ya hace siglos que no diferencia. En la ortografía hay que recordar que 'm' va antes de 'b' y 'n' antes de 'v'. (Esto último solemos no estudiarlo en la escuela pero es así)


----------



## Isabel Sewell

Greg


gddrew said:


> GMS said in another thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this true in all Spanish-speaking countries? I ask because sometimes I think I hear a difference, depending on the speaker. An American of Cuban descent recently corrected me when I pronounced _viniste_ as _biniste_, saying I should pronounce the V as the v in the English _victory_.
> 
> Hola Greg
> It could be that the silly Cuban was giving you a hard time I am Cuban
> Most Spanish speakers around the world tend to pronounce both Vaca and Burro with Bible 'B' sound. Granted, Vaca "should" be pronounced with the Victory 'V' sound. Writing does requires the proper consonant, though.
> Isabel


----------



## TheCrociato91

@Isabel Sewell
What do you mean by "Granted, Vaca "should" be pronounced with the Victory 'V' sound."? Why *should* it?


----------



## Isabel Sewell

"Vaca" is an example.
"V as in Victory" provides an actual sound for speakers of English as a native language.
Any "V" in Spanish should properly sound like the "V in victory" - but most people just pronounce BACA and BICTORIA and BOLBEMOS (volvemos). The phonetic has deteriorated.

In elementary school, children learn to read (phonetically) by saying "B as in burro" and "V as in vaca".

Hope it helps


----------



## TheCrociato91

Right, I get that "vaca" was just an example. What I don't understand is why you say that <v> should be pronounced /v/.



Isabel Sewell said:


> Any "V" in Spanish should properly sound like the "V in victory"



Why? The letter <v> doesn't necessarily have to be pronounced as the phoneme /v/.

Also, what does "properly" imply? RAE, which controls and guarantees (but does not impose) "proper" language uses, clearly says that both <b> and <v> are to be pronounced as the phoneme /b/ and its allophones.


----------



## Amapolas

TheCrociato91 said:


> Right, I get that "vaca" was just an example. What I don't understand is why you say that <v> should be pronounced /v/.
> Why? The letter <v> doesn't necessarily have to be pronounced as the phoneme /v/.
> Also, what does "properly" imply? RAE, which controls and guarantees (but does not impose) "proper" language uses, clearly says that both <b> and <v> are to be pronounced as the phoneme /b/ and its allophones.


It's as I said above, some people _believe_ V and B are pronounced different, and some people even think they _should_ be pronounced different. However, perhaps with the exceptions mentioned in the article you quote in post 45, which I wasn't aware of, as they're very localised, native Spanish speakers don't mark such a difference.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Amapolas said:


> It's as I said above, some people _believe_ V and B are pronounced different, and some people even think they _should_ be pronounced different. However, perhaps with the exceptions mentioned in the article you quote in post 45, which I wasn't aware of, as they're very localised, native Spanish speakers don't mark such a difference.



Yeah, that's why I was trying to understand why Isabel says that the proper pronunciation of <v> is /v/. Proper in what way?


----------



## User With No Name

TheCrociato91 said:


> Yeah, that's why I was trying to understand why Isabel says that the proper pronunciation of <v> is /v/. Proper in what way?


I have spoken to a surprising number of Spanish speakers who insist there should be a distinction. I've heard it said that primary school teachers (who are not, after all, linguists) are a big part of the cause.

I also think that quite a few Spanish speakers in the U.S. think there is a difference (and some actually do seem to pronounce the difference) because of the influence of English.


----------



## chamyto

Isabel Sewell said:


> "Vaca" is an example.
> "V as in Victory" provides an actual sound for speakers of English as a native language.
> Any "V" in Spanish should properly sound like the "V in victory" - but most people just pronounce BACA and BICTORIA and BOLBEMOS (volvemos). The phonetic has deteriorated.
> 
> In elementary school, children learn to read (phonetically) by saying "B as in burro" and "V as in vaca".
> 
> Hope it helps



This is not pronounced in Spanish anymore. There is no distinction between _baca_ (related to a car) and _vaca_ ( related to an animal) in pronunciation. The phonetics is the same: /b/ for both of them. What it's more, this is an error that some Spanish speakers make denominated "ultracorrección" (ultracorrection, hypercorrection).


----------



## Isabel Sewell

Y


chamyto said:


> This is not pronounced in Spanish anymore. There is no distinction between _baca_ (related to a car) and _vaca_ ( related to an animal) in pronunciation. The phonetics is the same: /b/ for both of them. What it's more, this is an error that some Spanish speakers make denominated "ultracorrección" (ultracorrection, hypercorrection).




Yes, that is what I said. The phonetics degraded.


_Moderator's note
Off-topic comment deleted.
Bevj_


----------



## luisinkc

TheCrociato91 said:


> Eso no me suena. De lo que aprendí, esa "n" se pronuncía sí como una /m/, pero justamente por pronunciarse de esa forma, lo que sigue es una /b/ oclusiva [ b ] pura y dura, y no una aproximante [ β̞ ] (y por tanto tampoco una /v/*). La /v/, de hecho, no se pronuncia con los labios cerrados (mientras que la /b/ bilabial sí se pronuncia con los labios cerrados), con lo cual no le veo mucho sentido a que uno cierre los labios al pronunciar la "m" "en anticipación de la “v"".



Perdón, no debía haber dicho "muchos hablantes".  Quise decir que hay algunos hablantes que pronuncian 'envuelto' de la forma que describí, pero la gran mayoría de hablantes nativos lo pronuncian exáctamente como ud lo describe:  la "n" se asimila a la "v (b)" y se produce una [m] y en seguida una "b" pura y dura como ud. dice.  Es que estaba estudiando un trabajo de investigación sobre hablantes en Valparaíso, Chile que pronuncian "envuelto" con una "v" labiodental cuando escribí esto.  Gracias por la corrección.


----------



## duvija

luisinkc said:


> Es que estaba estudiando un trabajo de investigación sobre hablantes en Valparaíso, Chile que pronuncian "envuelto" con una "v" labiodental cuando escribí esto.  Gracias por la corrección.



Uh, you're talking about Chile! In Chile, they have mostly a [v], regardless of the spelling (didn't we discuss it in this thread or in another?). The fact is that there is still no difference between "b" and "v". They neutralize both sounds to [v], but not always and not everybody.


----------



## luisinkc

duvija said:


> Uh, you're talking about Chile! In Chile, they have mostly a [v], regardless of the spelling (didn't we discuss it in this thread or in another?). The fact is that there is still no difference between "b" and "v". They neutralize both sounds to [v], but not always and not everybody.



eh, sí, es lo que dije recién, ¿no?  lol


----------



## Amapolas

duvija said:


> Uh, you're talking about Chile! In Chile, they have mostly a [v], regardless of the spelling (didn't we discuss it in this thread or in another?). The fact is that there is still no difference between "b" and "v". They neutralize both sounds to [v], but not always and not everybody.


Sí, recuerdo que vos lo explicaste recientemente porque me llamó tanto la atención y me propuse estar más atenta en el futuro cuando escuche hablar a algún hermano trasandino, para ver si lo pesco.


----------



## Quirce

Amapolas said:


> Esa es también mi experiencia.
> 
> Además, cuando he tenido conversaciones sobre este tema, mucha gente me ha dicho que hay diferencia entre B y V, y que ellos pronuncian claramente la V (refiriéndose al sonido labiodental), pero están equivocados: creen que es así, porque la grafía influye en la idea que tienen de cómo pronuncian, pero si los oís hablar no usan jamás el sonido labiodental.



Completamente de acuerdo. Tan inexistente es el sonido labiodental de la uve, que la oclusión labial "contagia" al sonido anterior y pronunciamos /embuelto/ o /trambía/. Pronunciar /tranvía/ sería lo natural en caso de usar el sonido palatal de la "n". Pero eso no sucede: el contagio no es natural desde un sonido existente /n/ hacia otro inexistente en español /v/, como sí lo es entre dos sonidos "naturales": de /b/ hacia /m/.


----------



## julie1g

b/v bilabial is a little softer in Spanish than in English, right?  Boy-is more aspirated than voy?


----------



## Doraemon-

julie1g said:


> b/v bilabial is a little softer in Spanish than in English, right?  Boy-is more aspirated than voy?



It depends. Although it's the same phoneme for us (we don't differentiate it mentally) we have two sounds for B/V. For instance _bebé _is pronounced [ be 'βe ], and not [ be 'be ]. Initial B/V are more occlusive than intervocalic ones (it's the same phoneme, but we have two different sounds, that's the difference between phonetics and phonology). There are also regional differences. In some parts (Eastern Andalusia and others) both B and V (without difference) are pronounced more like an English V than a B, which is the regular/majoritary pronounciation.


----------



## TheCrociato91

julie1g said:


> Boy-is more aspirated than voy?


Not sure what you mean by aspirated. In standard Spanish both the letters <v> and <b> are pronounced with the same phoneme /b/ and two main allophones, [ b ] and [ β ], just like Doraemon- says. The former appears only word-initially after a pause and after nasals. So if "voy" is the very first word you say as you start speaking (as in: "*V*oy a comer") the first sound is pretty much the same as the /b/ in "boy", a bilabial stop [ b ] . This is how I was taught and how I've always been told even by native speakers.

Edited to fix typos.


----------



## julie1g

I thought that the bilabial "b"  the and "p" in Spanish are not as strong sounding as in English.


----------



## TheCrociato91

julie1g said:


> I thought that the bilabial "b" the and "p" in Spanish are not as strong sounding as in English.


They are indeed *not *as strong sounding when they are articulated as their approximant / fricative allophone [ β ], which occurs in many contexts for /b/ (see my message above) and in a few contexts for /p/ (as in "a*p*to" [ˈaβto], "o*p*timista" [oβtiˈmista]).

However, when "p" and "b" are articulated as stop (occlusive, or plosive) sounds, i.e. as [ p ] and [ b ], I can't hear any major difference with respect to their English counterparts. The [ p ] in _tam*p*ón_ sounds to me just like the [ p ] in _tam*p*on_; the [ b ] in _tam*b*ién_ sounds to me just like the [ b ] in _tim*b*er_.
The only possible difference I can think of is that English stop sounds are aspirated when they are word-initial or begin a stressed syllable, as in _*p*ack _[pʰæk].


----------



## Raposu

My grandparents were from Asturias in northern Spain and were native speakers of both castellano and asturianu (as spoken near Avilés in the late 1800s and very early 1900s).  My father, although born in Spelter (Ziezing), West Virginia, learned no English until be started school.  They all pronounced *b* and *v *as the same sound, a bilabial fricative, not like English *Bible *or *valve*.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Raposu said:


> They all pronounced *b* and *v *as the same sound, a bilabial fricative, not like English *Bible *or *valve*.


In all positions? Even word-initially? Well, I gotta say that's the first time I hear that.

You learn something new everyday.


----------



## Doraemon-

julie1g said:


> I thought that the bilabial "b"  the and "p" in Spanish are not as strong sounding as in English.



Usually, yes. Also the T is a bit different in the most common pronounciations.
B and V sound always equal in Spanish, anyway, excepting very few bilingual places where the difference still remains for some people (I live in one of them), but it's because of the influence of the other language where they're different (valencian catalan in my case).


----------



## Raposu

Yes, that's my memory.  My father died only 12 years ago and I traveled to Asturias with him, so I have heard him speak with modern asturianos as well as with his five brothers and my grandparents.  Remember that my grandparents and their West Virginia Asturian neighbors retained their turn of the century pronunciation.


----------



## duvija

OK. A few details. Please don't call the Spanish b/d/g 'fricatives'. They are merely approximants, as Doraemon said.

Also, in word initial (and also before stressed vowel) the English stops are aspirated (more so the unvoiced than the voiced). Spanish (b/d/g/p/t/k/) never does that. That may confuse English speakers and it's hard for them to start with a word with a p followed by vowel and try to not aspirate. Kinda funny to watch.

These are the times that make me anxious to show spectrograms, but they are not easy to find. And can do them myself but it would be with my own voice, so I would probably cheat (unknowingly) to show my points. (Moral: never do a spectrogram with yourself as an informant). 

And yes, in bilinguals, the 'other' language may influence Spanish. My parents spoke Yiddish, so I heard b/v, and even knew when they would have made a spelling mistake if they wrote the words down, according to their pronunciation.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Conversando con una tía mía de más de 60 años de edad, ella me contó que en su niñez, aproximadamente a los 5 años de edad, los maestros de los colegios les hacían diferenciar entre la V y la B, aquí en México, en aquella época. Curiosamente, la V en palabras como vaca, se hacía arrugando la nariz un poco y conteniendo el aire haciendo que los dientes superiores tocaran el labio inferior, o al menos así lo hacía ella. Sus recuerdos son vagos.
Al parecer, era algo que se tenía que aprender pero no se usaba.


----------



## duvija

MiguelitOOO said:


> Conversando con una tía mía de más de 60 años de edad, ella me contó que en su niñez, aproximadamente a los 5 años de edad, los maestros de los colegios les hacían diferenciar entre la V y la B, aquí en México, en aquella época. Curiosamente, la V en palabras como vaca, se hacía arrugando la nariz un poco y conteniendo el aire haciendo que los dientes superiores tocaran el labio inferior, o al menos así lo hacía ella. Sus recuerdos son vagos.
> Al parecer, era algo que se tenía que aprender pero no se usaba.




Soy algo mayor que tu tía, y mis maestras también trataban de diferenciar la 'v' de la 'b', pero lo lograban solamente en los dictados, cuando hablaban realmente lento.  Eso se consideraba bueno, pero ahora hasta las maestras admiten que esos sonidos se neutralizaron hacia la *.*


----------

